# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Для пользы тела, для услады души)

## kiara

Тема вот какая у меня народилась в голове: а давайте будем здесь рассказывать, как мы себя любимых балуем)
Массажи, SPA, косметологи, всякие прочие райские уголки для тела и души)
Да вообще что угодно, что вам приносит телесные радости и душевные удовольствия! *поймите правильно - тема не про интим)))*
Я первая)
Была я тут в Тайрае) для тех, кто не в курсе - салон тайского массажа у нас в Калуге.
Дивное место, интерьеры, атмосфера, персонал - все на уровне.
Массажистки - только мастера из Тайланда, вооообче не русскоговорящие, но страшно милые, разнообразие услуг радует (цены, правда - не очень радуют, но для себя любимой - можно иногда).
Кабинеты просторные, тепло, все чисто, есть душевые кабинки в кабинете твоем, теплый халатик)
Теперь о массаже: я в первый раз взяла *по рекомендации нашей Риты - спасибо тебе наиогромнейшее!!!* арома-ойл-массаж и мастера помягче) Мастер мисс Натимол - рекомендую недотрогам.
Ох, час я блаженствовала в полном смысле - и запах масел и тепло от рук мастера и эти дивные расслабляющие интересно-таинственные манипуляции с моим телом....Шикарно!!!!
У меня аж голова кружилась))на тревожный вопрос администратора "вам плохо?!" я с казала - неа, мне тааак хорошо))))
Чай вкусный опять же)
Сейчас там приятная акция - покупаете сертификат на массаж для двоих (О как!!!) по цене одного) Я сегодня в подарок вручила мужу   пойдем на романтический арома-массаж)

----------


## IRISCHKA

Как все написано красиво! Я прям размечталась...Но времени сейчас увы, нет совсем, даже в парикмахеру выбраться не могу. Прям в каком-то бешеном ритме живу. Но хоть помечтать... Может когда и выберусь (надо мужу намекнуть...)

----------


## kiara

У них удобно - работают аж до 10 вечера)

----------


## IRISCHKA

А как у них в выходные дни?

----------


## kiara

Без выходных - каждый день с 10 до 10, только записываться нужно) А на первые визиты - всякие приятные акции, скидки есть!

----------


## IRISCHKA

Ладно, надо подумать... В выхи еще можно попробывать выбраться (Ах, как хотелось бы!)

----------


## mamaRita

Эх, Оксан! А я все хотела тебя в пару позвать на эту акцию по оил-массажу!.. (я узнала, там можно любые 2 человека, не обязательно парочка), а ты уж себе поинтересней компанию нашла :Wink:  Рада, что понравилось! Кто любит посильнее, рекомендую Вират.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, я поняла, что мне все это нужно срочно и тело и душу услаждать, а то какое-то отчаяние иногда накрывает, что ни с чем не справляешься и не можешь отпустить на самотек. Пойду выпрашивать у мужа запоздалый подарок на день валентина в виде похода в салон красоты, ногти-стрижка-массаж.
А также попалась мне статья, ну очень в духе этой темы и вообще всех моих страданий этой недели =) http://kalugadeti.ru/content.php?252

----------


## mamaRita

Первый тайский массаж в Тайрае всего 990 рублей... :Smile:

----------


## mamaRita

Олесь, супер-статья! Из нее явно следует, что твоя программа-минимум - сходить в салон, купить себе букет цветов, ну и обязательный обмен женской энергией на Леле! :Wink:

----------


## kiara

> Эх, Оксан! А я все хотела тебя в пару позвать на эту акцию по оил-массажу!.. (я узнала, там можно любые 2 человека, не обязательно парочка), а ты уж себе поинтересней компанию нашла Рада, что понравилось! Кто любит посильнее, рекомендую Вират.


 От черт, что ж ты так поздно то меня позвала! Кто ж мне мешает сходить и с тобой в паре)))) У них *кажется* только до 16-го эта акция была...На будущее - зови, вернее звони)

----------


## kiara

Да, статья отличнейшая, Нарушевича вообще люблю!
Олесик - спасибо, себе утащила, распечатаю и повешу в кабинете в Монтессори, пусть мои девочки читают, а то они у меня чахнут, как цветочки) Не успеешь "полить" вниманием-заботой, сразу чахнут-болеют.
Вот у меня вопрос есть....У меня есть у кого брать уроки вокала (у нас в Немо теперь), но я и пение - вещи мульен раз не совместные))))))я и "спят усталые игрушки" не спою чисто или хотя бы близехонько в призрачной чистоте...Все равно стОит петь?))) *честно - жутко хочется, прям мечта-мечта! но боюсь) испугать учителя)))*

----------


## mamaRita

Оксан, стоит конечно! Караоке придумано япошками именно для этого, чтобы все пели - они считают, что это очень полезно. Поэтому главное - желание, если чего-то жутко хочется, то значит жутко надо. Еще есть мнение, что неправильно и некрасиво люди поют из-за боязни спеть неправильно, из-за того, что блоки разные психологические не дают. Так что - вперед! Я, кстати, тож обязательно до вашего преподавателя доберуусь...

----------


## polya

оксана
а что у вас в Немо и взрослых учат петь? и что это за занятия:групповые или один на один?

----------


## kiara

Да, есть у педагога индивидуальные занятия для взрослых) Это уроки вокала только индивидуальные для взрослых-постановка голоса, развитие чувства ритма, правильное дыхание - это то, что я пока поняла)))Если интересно - лучше звонить педагогу лично.
Сейчас набрана группа детского вокала, взрослые не интересовались пока) я, видимо, первая буду)

----------


## mamaRita

Хм, а меня ты в серьез не восприняла, да?... Ми-ми-ми...

----------


## kiara

Ку проказник-стоило мне отойти- закрыл "на крестик" и хлоп ноут(((((
Рит, в каком смысле не  всерьез?!
Если ты о совете петь - то очень даже всерьез восприняла)и мужу об этом заявила! И пусть он покупает билеты в первый ряд на это "шоу"(он так сказал), я все равно попробую! К чертям все блоки))))) Так что, я очень даже всерьез, дорогая!Спасибо)

----------


## kazangi

Оксан, пой обязательно! Это ж дыхание в первую очередь, что оооочень полезно для всяких нужных женских органов. Ну и удовольствие.

----------


## mamaRita

Да я как-то когда у тебя прочитала объявление о наборе группы детского вокала, спросила, а как насчет взрослых?.. Но видимо тихо спросила :Smile: ) Я вообще неплохо пою и обожаю это!!! И уроки вокала - моя давняя мечта. Вот я про что :Smile:

----------


## Веснушка

я б тоже попела, мож группу соберем? или там индивидуально только?))))))

----------


## mamaRita

"Поющие слингомамы" или что-то в этом роде... :Smile: )

----------


## Веснушка

ага, потом еще и на сцене петь будем)))))))))))))

----------


## kiara

Если наш педагог, то уроки для взрослых - только индивидуальные.
Но узнать-то никто не мешает) Я спрошу.
На сцене - ой не могу)))))))))))))) Да мне хоть в колыбельные попадать научиться)))))

----------


## Веснушка

с попаданием у меня тоже проблемы, хотя и в музыкалке училась)) я все как то по ритму спец была. хотя сейчас то уже наверное все капитально забыла...

----------


## mamaRita

Наконец-то!!! На Биглионе опять акция по Тайраю!!! На этот раз шоколадная и морская спа-программы! Купон действует до августа! Кстати, отличный подарок на 8 марта. http://www.biglion.ru/kaluga/deals/tairai12-55/

----------


## kiara

Рит, ты пробовала что-то из этих программ?
Чего бы хапнуть?))))
Я на ойл-массажи прям подсела))) такой кайф, муж тоже проникся!
И оздоравливающий эффект тоже на лицо - сон лучше и глубже, конечности не затекают во сне (я уже с год стала мучиться-сплю как солдат, только что-нить подожму, все - не чувствую руку/ногу).

----------


## mamaRita

не, не пробовала :Smile:  Но обязательно попробую!!! :Smile:  Шоколадная - это для удовольствия и смягчения кожи, типа оил массажа того же. А морская - для вывода жидкости лишней, для подтягивания силуэта. Шоко на 100 рублей дороже.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я все проспала. Если будете пристраивать, то имейте меня ввиду. А также пишите тут, если еще у них акции будут. Хорошие предложения!

----------


## mamaRita

Олесь, акция еще действует! Можно купить. А также в Москве у тайрая на Биглионе акции отличные бывают!

----------


## Амина

Я. я хочу!!!! Шоколадную леди)

----------


## kiara

Мне сейчас смс-ку прислали-акция к 8 марта - скидка 50%, просто покупаете сертификат со скидкой и вуаля-кому шоколад, кому море))
Олесь - сертификаты до 8 марта можно купить и в течение месяца использовать, так что ты не проспала ничего!!!!
А я хочу море, закажу себе сертификат!
Маринк-пошли в один день запишемся) по времени там одинаково, потом впечатлениями за чаем поделимся) Чай там тоже отменный!

----------


## Амина

Ой, я тока ЗА!)

----------


## Амина

Купон я приобрела)) Ура)

----------


## mamaRita

а я 3 :Smile: ) Я сошла с ума уже с этими купонами, честно сказать... В общем, девочки, если что я с вами :Smile: )

----------


## Амина

Рит, я тоже могу войти во вкус позже. (чего и боюсь, если честно) Это же у меня пееервый))))

----------


## kiara

Где-то мы про это говорили, забыла где)))
Но и тут по теме будет!
Хочу поделиться с вами просто шикарной находкой для пользы тела-мастером, который варит просто невообразимое мыло!!! http://www.livemaster.ru/kuzinamama Мастерская Кизькина мать) (не, не я-тезка из Москвы)))))
Это полнейший восторг! Каждая покупка у неё-просто праздник, от обсуждения заказа до получения посылки. Так что любителям натурального мыла с нуля очень рекомендую. По-настоящему качественная продукция! Я перепробовала уже большую часть продукции, если что-могу рассказать чего знаю)

----------


## Kusya

Наконец-то я попробовала японский массаж ZOGAN. Все хвалят, везде советуют, вот и я время нашла. Массажируюсь уже несколько дней, результат действительно виден сражу же! Я довольная))) Информации в интернете много, я смотрела тут

----------


## kiara

Вика- а делала сразу сама?  Просто по видеоурокам?
*где б еще время взять?))Я, кстати, тоже могу рекомендацию оставить - для нуждающихся в стройности))))
Рекомендую *методику бодифлекс!* Это гимнастика в сочетании с глубоким диафрагмным дыханием, ускоряющим обмен веществ. Отлично (от многих знакомых отзывы и результаты видела/слышала) убирает любимые животики, бочка и прочие зимние запасики)))
Ну и в целом-нет ограничений в питании, в день нужно 15 минут, 2-3 раза можно и по часу. Я сейчас посещаю занятия дважды в неделю по часу и сама дома по 15 минут в день выполняю несложный комплекс. Главное - освоить правильно технику дыхания, она прямо противоположна нашему привычному. На выдохе следует втягивать живот, на сильном вдохе - набирать воздух сначала в живот до упора, затем в легкие, выпускать весь возхдух без остатка резко с открытым ртом, задерживая дыхание, выполнять упражнение на мышцы. Эффект заключается в том, что мы активируем приток кислорода в нужную зону работы мышц, ускоряя там обменные процессы, в том числе и сжигание жиров. Кроме того, что тоже может быть кому-то важно, после бодифлекса нет привычной усталости, как от работы в спортзале. А калорий сжигается до 3000!!!
Тоже много видеоуроков есть.
Через месяцок напишу-как результат)))

----------


## Kusya

> Вика- а делала сразу сама?  Просто по видеоурокам?
> *где б еще время взять?))


У меня эта ссылка давненько лежала, я тоже все время найти не могла) А теперь даже заставлять не надо, с утра прямо бегу массаж себе делать. Здесь главное - начать! Тем более это же 10 минут(!) в день. Да и комплименты мужа, стимулируют очень (сначала он думал, что это я просто высыпаться стала))).
Делаю сама, да. Пока со шпаргалками, вот здесь еще полное видео есть:

----------


## kiara

Девочки, а никто у нас методику фейскультуры или фейсфитнес по Кэрол Маджио не пробовал?
Очень руки чешутся начать, но отзывы такие разные.... Я обдумываю даже съездить в Москву на семинар, ибо пишут, что самое важное-понять правильно метод, дабы не усугубить уже имеющейся "багаж" мимический и/или возрастной). В России есть единственный тренер с настоящим сертификатом и лицензией, остальное шарлотанство. Вот к ней собираюсь... Но в сомнениях. Посоушала бы еще мнения, отзывы, может мысли какие.
Вик, а ты японский массаж делаешь до сих пор? Как результаты? Как раз год прошел.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Девочки, а никто у нас методику фейскультуры или фейсфитнес по Кэрол Маджио не пробовал?
> Очень руки чешутся начать, но отзывы такие разные.... Я обдумываю даже съездить в Москву на семинар, ибо пишут, что самое важное-понять правильно метод, дабы не усугубить уже имеющейся "багаж" мимический и/или возрастной). В России есть единственный тренер с настоящим сертификатом и лицензией, остальное шарлотанство. Вот к ней собираюсь... Но в сомнениях. Посоушала бы еще мнения, отзывы, может мысли какие.
> Вик, а ты японский массаж делаешь до сих пор? Как результаты? Как раз год прошел.


мне интересно тоже. если поедешь, скажи мне. вдруг у меня получится тоже.
я читала про нее. пишут, что эффективная.

----------


## Kusya

Нет, Оксан, сейчас не делаю. Результат меня очень порадовал, я и расслабилась  Вот уже с марта опять собираюсь начать, но пока осилила только йогу по утрам. Если узнаешь чего интересненького, пиши!

----------

